# Fischsterben/Verschwinden XY ungeklärt



## MatthiasDi (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo beisammen, ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf Hilfe.

Wir besitzen seit ca. 15 Jahren einen kleinen Gartenteich, welcher außer durch eine __ Esche an einer Seite, sonnig liegt. Er ist an der tiefstenstelle etwa 1,00 tief und hat eine Oberfläche von etwa 2,5x 3,5 m.
Im Teich befinden sich 2 Seerosen, welche momentan wieder wuchern und einige Teichlilien sowie __ Schilfrohr.
Als Filter hängt ein Biotec 10 mit Aquamax 5000 und UVC Bitron 25 dran, welchen ich alle paar Woche die Schwämme entnehme und in einem Wassereimer mehrmals ausdrücke.

Nun zu den Bewohnern:
Es sind ca. 20 __ Moderlieschen, welche heuer etwa 20 Jungfische nachgebracht haben.
Außerdem waren zu Jahresbeginn etwa 25 Goldfische und Schleierschwänze, welche ebenfalls rund 30 Jungfische nachgebracht haben.

Und nun zu meinem Problem:
Seit letztem Jahr haben wir vor allem im Sommer und im späten Frühjahr enormes Fischsterben.
Die Fische sehen alle gesund aus, ziehen sich in eine Ecke zurück und verenden dann langsam.

Außerdem verschwanden in den letzten Monaten ca 20 Altfische spurlos. Wir dachten an Katze oder Eisvogel, da ich ein Tier mit aufgerissenem Bauch gefunden habe...
Seitdem hab ich den Teich mit einem Laubnetz gesichert. und es VERSCHWINDEN keine Fische mehr...dennoch verenden sie...

Die Wasserwerte sind lauf verschiedenstan Teststreifen alle ok. Ab und zu ist die KH etwas außer der Norm und ich schütte gelegentlich KH STabilisatoren von Oase, Söll und/oder Tetra in den Teich.
Außerdem habe ich vor ein paar Tagen auch Tetra MediFin zugegeben, weil ich mir das sterben, welches anhält einfach nicht mehr erklären kann.
Der Goldfischbestand hat sich auf 5 Tiere verkleinert. Jungtiere kann ich momentan nicht zählen, da die Seerose relativ viel Fläche bedeckt.

Am boden des Teiches befindet sich einiges an Schlamm von herabgefallenen Blättern der nahestehenden Obstbaäume und der direkt am Teich stehenden Esche. Ich sauge das im Frühjahr aber meiste einigermaßen ab...


Ich kann mir das Fischsterben einfach nicht mehr erklären. 

Meine Versuche es zu erklären:
Vielleicht liegts an einigen Ganitsteinen, welche im Wasser sind?
An zu schlecht eingelaufenem Filter? Wobei Goldfische auch ohne Filter überleben sollten...
Zu großen Temperaturschwankungen im Sommer?
Der viele Regen? Deshalb stabilisiere ich aber PH und KH...
Zu viel Schlamm am Boden?

Was kann das denn noch sein?
__ Parasiten erkenne ich keine an den Fischen...auch keine weiteren verletzungen, Geschwüre etc...


Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.
Weiß nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll...möchte im Frühjahr den Teich ablassen und komplett reinigen/neu anlegen, weil ich nicht mehr weiter weiß...


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2014)

Also, PH und KH stabielisieren sehe ich als Schwachsinn an.

In jedem Moorteich überleben die Goldfische und in jedem Hartwasserteich auch. Mein Teich hängt an der Dachrinne, (Schmutzsieb ist dazwischen) und ich habe kein Fischsterben. Ab und zu musste ich mit unseren echt harten Brunnenwasser nachfüllen im Sommer. Will nicht wissen was du bei so einer Aktion da an Chemie rein geschüttes hättest.

Ich mach nix.

Also möchte jetzt nicht sagen das du mit der Chemi die Fische killst, denke aber das Kram hilft nur dem Verkäufer.


Wie viele Liter oder m³ hat dein Teich?


----------



## Wild (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
ich denke, dass hier mehrere Faktoren zusammen kommen. 
1. Überbesatz - Ich kenne zwar das genaue Volumen nicht, aber dein Teich scheint mir relativ klein für so viele Fische
2. Die Seerose bedeckt zuviel Wasserfläche, so dass ein Gasaustausch erschwert wird
3. Vielleicht hat sich im Laufe der Zeit viel Schlamm und Mulm am Grund gesammelt, was vor sich hin gammelt.
Nun nimmt die Natur ihren Lauf und dezimiert den Besatz auf Teichgröße und -zustand.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Mathias!
Hört sich so an als ob Du gleich mehrere Probleme auf ein mal hast.
Fische die verschwinden oder sich verstecken und scheu sind haben auf Garantie eine Begegnung mit einen Fressfeind gehabt, meisst __ Fischreiher, Katze oder Marderhund.
Gute Abwehrmaßnahmen sind eine Fahne direkt am Teich zu hissen und für die Nacht, Lampen die blenden (LED Spots, gibt es hin und wieder bei Aldi, 6 W), die verrichten bei mir gute arbeit, nächtliche besuche von Katzen, Marderhunden führen zu nichts.
Dann mal zu Deinem Teich: ......Die Teichbiologie versagt vollkommen!!!
Der Schlamm am Boden sollte sofort entfernt werden, Ufer oder schräge "Wände" *bitte nicht saugen*, wenn da viele Algen sein sollten lieber mal mit dem Kescher raus angeln.
Der Sauerstoff-Gehalt im Wasser nimmt im Sommer ab(Wasserdichte sehr gering), Schlamm und Kot verbrauchen bei der Zersetzung auch Sauerstoff, dann bleibt den Fischen nicht mehr viel und üblicher Weise sterben die größten zu erst.
Messe mal den PH u KH-Wert morgens und abends, um so mehr der KH-Wert "wackelt"
um so ungünstiger für Deinen Teich und das bedeutet auch Stress für Deine Fische.
UV-Lampe nur  bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung laufen lassen, mittels Zeit-Schaltuhr,.... läuft sie Tag und Nacht wird sie irgend wann auch die guten Bakterien zerstören und Dein Teich hat keine Chance mehr zur "Selbstregenerierung".
Bei 15 Jahre Teich sollten Deine Erfahrungen schon etwas fortgeschrittener sein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## MatthiasDi (10. Sep. 2014)

@Wild: hm...also natürlich ist noch viel Wasseroberfläche frei - denke nicht, dass der Gasaustausch wirklich erschwert ist, geschätzte 3qm Wasseroberfläche von den geschätzten 7qm sind frei.
- Überbesatz? Auf keinen Fall......20 Goldfische auf rund 5000 Liter Wasser....

@samorai: Ja, wahrscheinlich hast du recht. 
15 Jahre Teich - davon erst seit 3 Jahren mit Filter. Und ob mans glaubt oder nciht, vor dem Filter war das Wasser zwar trüb, aber Fische sind keine gestorben :-/
Naja, werd wohl nen vernünftigen Sauger besorgen (Der Ondavec 4 soll ganz ok sein, oder?) und dann loslegen...momentan hab ich einen von Gardena, der aber nur in 10 Sekunden Intervallen saugt, was auf Dauer schon nervig ist...
Aus welchem Grund saut man die Wände NICHT?

Und- wo gibts nen vernünftigen Test für PH und KH? Diese Teststreifen lassen keinen Wert an sich ermitteln. Lediglich ob der Wert "im grünen Bereich" ist...


Auch überleg ich im Frühjahr meinen "uralten" Biotec 10 mal gegen den neueren 10.1 oder Biosmart / Screenmatic zu ersetzen.
Fürs Erste überlege ich auch nochmal zu nem Teichprodukt für Sauerstoffzufuhr zu greifen..Söll oder Oase bietet doch Oxy-Produkte..


Vielen Dank schonmal!
Matthias


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2014)

MatthiasDi schrieb:


> Fürs Erste überlege ich auch nochmal zu nem Teichprodukt für Sauerstoffzufuhr zu greifen..Söll oder Oase bietet doch Oxy-Produkte..


 
Matthias, lass das! Besorge Dir lieber eine Sprudelpumpe mit Ausströmerstein und hänge den ins Wasser. Der bewegt das Wasser etwas und versorgt es mit Sauerstoff.
Chemie gehört in keinen Teich ... außer es sind vom Doktor verordnete Medikamente.

Mit Teststreifen kommst Du nicht weit. Die sind, wie Du selbst schon bemerkt hast, zu ungenau. Hole Dir einen Testkoffer von Sera oder Tetra und messe die werte mit den sogenannten Tröpfchentests.

Was den Schlammsauger anbelangt, meiner saugt auch nur 10sek und schaltet sich dann ab. Ob nervig oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber ich glaube nicht das ein anderer Sauger durchgängig saugt. Er muß ja auch abpumpen wenn der Behälter voll ist.

3qm freie Fläche von 7qm ist zu wenig. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sollte nicht mehr als 1/3 der Oberfläche bedeckt sein.
Sollte ich das jetzt allerdings falsch in Erinnerung haben, korrigiert mich bitte ...

Ach ja, herzlich Willkommen ... und stell doch mal bitte Bilder vom Teich ein.

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2014)

MatthiasDi schrieb:


> Fürs Erste überlege ich auch nochmal zu nem Teichprodukt für Sauerstoffzufuhr zu greifen..Söll oder Oase bietet doch Oxy-Produkte..


Ich sehe das wie Mandy. Lass es .

Wie läuft dein Wasser aus dem Filter in den Teich? Wenn es von oben reinplätschert bringt das genug Sauerstoff, auch im Sommer.


----------



## bekamax (10. Sep. 2014)

Hi, läuft dein Filter eigentlich durchgehend?


----------



## MatthiasDi (11. Sep. 2014)

Hi!
@Moonlight: naja - der Pondavec 4 von Oase hat anscheinend 2 Kammern und kann somit durchgängig saugen..
Der Testkoffer von Tetra ist mit 70 Euro schon recht teuer, oder? 

@Tottoabs: Hi, Das Wasser wird nach dem Filter durch eine Tonamphore wieder zurück in den Teich geleitet. Dabei läuft es aus ca. 20 cm Höhe über der Wasseroberfläche wieder in den Teich. Anscheinend ist das aber nicht genug Sauerstoff...falls das Fischsterben wirklich mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt zusammenhängt...

@bekamax: Klar, der Filter läuft den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht, seit April. Die UVC Lampe tat dies bis vor ner Woche ca. auch...
Oase schreibt, soweit ich mich erinnere, dass diese Lampe schon auch durchgängig laufen sollte...hab die präventiv aber vor einer Woche ca. mal abgestellt...


Das Wasser wird momentan etwas bräunlich, aber klar. Das heißt es gibt vermutlich wirklich einen Überschuss an organischem Material am Grund...
Ich komme leider erst Samstag heim. (Der Teich liegt im Garten meiner Eltern)
Kann dann auch mal ein Foto posten..bzw. muss dann erstmal saugen.

Die Seerose werd ich dann wohl auch gleich ausdünnen!
Sollte ich, um meinen Filter nochmal zu beleben, nochmal Filterbakterien zuführen?

Gruß und besten Dank,
Matthias


----------



## MatthiasDi (11. Sep. 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/JBL-Test-Combi...kmr0&keywords=tetra+testkoffer#productDetails

Wäre das ne Alternative?


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2014)

Foto bitte vor dem saugen ... aber auch nachher.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Matthias!
Der Sauger Pondovac und kostet um die 350 Euronen, eine Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe an einen Stock kostet unter 60 €. Ein neuer Filter ist auch nicht viel billiger, für den Preis kannst Du dir ein Bogensieb-Filter für den "groben Dreck" kaufen und je nach Platz eine H-lex Tonne aufstellen oder einen Pflanzfilter, bei mehr Platzangebot, selbst bauen.
Wenn Dein Filter uralt ist, sind dann noch diese grünen Dinger unter den Körben drinnen?
Tausche sie gegen Japan-Matten aus.
Das Ufer oder den abfallenden Grund sollte man nicht saugen weil sich dort viel mehr Bakterien aufhalten können.   ......Hier gehen aber die Meinungen in den verschiedensten Richtungen, der eine spricht vom "Biofilm"  ..... der andere meint die Bakterien halten sich in den oder zwischen den Falten der Folie, ..... der dritte meint die Bakterien halten sich an jeden Sandkorn auf dem Grund eines Teiches fest. Daran kann man sehen was für eine große Bedeutung diese kleinen Bakterien haben. Jetzt hat aber die Teichindustrie eine UV-Lampe erfunden, die das Algenproblem beheben soll, aber die UV bringt auch Bakterien zur Strecke die der Teich einfach brauch um richtig zu funktionieren.
Da geb ich Dir recht, wenn Du schreibst der Teich war vorher "Veralgt" aber daran ist kein Fisch gestorben,natürlich nicht. Das gesündeste für Fische sind Algen.
Einige UVC's haben einen Beipass aber man kann es auch mit einer Zeit-Schaltuhr regeln. 
Mandy u. Totto haben zum Thema Sauerstoff eigentlich alles gesagt, Pumpe u. Sprudler 10 mal besser wie ein Chemiekoktail, der im ungünstigsten Fall bei - 10 Grad alle geht.
Und Bilder!!!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Sep. 2014)

MatthiasDi schrieb:


> aus ca. 20 cm Höhe über der Wasseroberfläche wieder in den Teich.


Dann hast du kein Sauerstoffproblem.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> die UV bringt auch Bakterien zur Strecke die der Teich einfach brauch um richtig zu funktionieren


 
Hey Ron,

das ist mit unseren "kleinen" UVC-Röhren nicht möglich. In dem Umfang wie sie bei uns in den Teichen zum Einsatz kommen, ist die Sterberate der Bakterien durch eine UVC so gering, dass sie schon gar nicht mehr wahr ist.
Um diesbezüglich größeren Erfolg zu haben, müsstest Du mindestens eine 100Watt UVC anschließen ... nur wer macht denn so was ...
Also ... die Bakterien überleben unsere UVC-Strahlungen locker.

Mandy


----------



## MatthiasDi (12. Sep. 2014)

@Tottoabs: Wenn ich kein Sauerstoffproblem hab - was hab ich denn dann für eines 

Fotos folgen morgen oder übermorgen!!
Gruß und Danke!


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Mandy!
Gibt es dies bezüglich einen neuen Wissens- Stand?
Ich dachte die UVC "schießt alles ab", ob gut oder böse.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2014)

MatthiasDi schrieb:


> @Tottoabs: Wenn ich kein Sauerstoffproblem hab - was hab ich denn dann für eines


 In einer Zoohandlung werden häufig viele Goldis in kleinen Becken bei ca 25°C gehalten, mit nur einem wenig blubbernden Filter, wenn der Innenfilter überhaubt mehr macht als Strömung an der Wasseroberfläche. Da sterben die Goldis auch nicht in Massen. Weiterhin können Goldfische bei Sauerstoffmangel eine art Darmartmung machen. Die Schlucken dann Luft und können so eine Zeit auf dem Trockenen oder in echter Brühe überleben. Einfach indem sie aAtmosfährische Luft von der Wasseroberfläche schnappen. Wenn dir nicht aufgefallen ist das die Goldis ständig an der Wasseroberfläche lang schwimmen und Luftschnappen dann hast du kein Sauerstoffproblem.


Schätze du hast eine innere Krankheit welche besonder bei höheren Temperaturen richtig zum ausbruch kommt.


----------



## MatthiasDi (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
Anbei nun ein paar Bilder. Leider schlechte Lichtverhältnisse... Hab gestern einiges an organischem Material raus gesaugt... Hab auch noch den Rest des medi-fins zugegeben... Falls es wirklicccne Krankheit ist.... 
Jetzt bleibt die Frage, ob ich den filter nochmal mit starter-Bakterien beleben soll.... Uvc bleibt erstmal aus.... Hab auch ca 500 Liter teilwasser gewechselt gestern...


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2014)

MatthiasDi schrieb:


> Hab auch noch den Rest des medi-fins zugegeben...


Mal davon ab, dass das ohne zu wissen, was los ist, Blödsinn ist, wird es dann damit...


MatthiasDi schrieb:


> Hab auch ca 500 Liter teilwasser gewechselt gestern...


nicht wirklich besser. 
Bevor Du weiter so unkoordinierten Aktionismus betreibst, versuch doch erstmal herauszufinden, was wirklich los ist.
(Wobei der Teilwasserwechsel das einzig Sinnvolle hier war.)
Unterwasserpflanzen hast Du wohl gar keine?
Und wie sieht es inzwischen mit einem Wassertest aus?
Kristallkugel ist hier nämlich völlig ungeeignet...


----------



## MatthiasDi (14. Sep. 2014)

Hi Christine,
danke für deine Antwort...
Du hast Recht, ich würde gerne wissen was los ist...
Laut Teststreifen von Oase, JBL und Tetra ist das Wasser durch alle Werte in Ordnung! Keine Erhöhung bei Chlor, Nitrit, Nitrat, kaum PH- Und KH Schwankungen (Hatte aber auch Söll Teichfit rein vor ein paar Wochen....

Tröpfchentest hab ich noch keinen gemacht, weil ich nicht weiß welches Set da geeignet ist...
Hatte oben mal nen Link gepostet, ob sich das Set eignen würde...

Ja und - Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich eigentlich keine, ne....
Hatte ich früher...hat mich total genervt, weil die wucherten wie Schwein...
Klar- eigentlich idiotisch, die würden für besseres Wasser sorgen..., nur weils mir nicht gefällt, wenn man die Keisel nicht mehr sehen kann...

Sicher mach ich noch Fehler...aber dass so viele Fische gestorben sind obwohl die Wasserwerte (wenn auch ohne Tröpfchentest) in Ordnung waren?
Und dann die Sache mit den Katzen oder was auch immer...
Die kommen auch tagsüber! Da helfen keine LED Spots denk ich...

Hatte überlegt diese wasserspeiende Scheuche zu installieren...aber ob die was bringt...:-/

Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MatthiasDi (14. Sep. 2014)

Seit einer Woche ist übrigens Ruhe, und es leben noch 5 große Goldis, paar Jungtiere und einige __ Moderlieschen...
Als diese "Sterberei" angefangen hat, starben v.a. zuerst die Jungen...

Ich möchte nach dem Winter den Teich mal relativ weit ablassen und säubern...evtl auch nen neueren Filter installieren...und Unterwasserpflanzen...:-/


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2014)

Die Tröpfchentests von JBL sind o.k., die kannst Du ruhig nehmen.
Viele User haben gute Erfahrungen mit einem wasserspeienden Reiherschreck gemacht. 
Guck mal in den __ Reiher-Sammelthread.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2014)

MatthiasDi schrieb:


> Hatte ich früher...hat mich total genervt, weil die wucherten wie Schwein...


Aus dem Grund habe ich meine __ Wasserpest in einem dieser viereckigen Mörtelkübel.....musste zwar diesen Sommer einmal Frisör spielen und bisschen aufpassen das die nicht ausbrechen muss man auch. Reichte aber einmal mit Gummihose (Neopren) in den Teich. Hat auch noch Spass gemacht im Sommer.


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Mathias!
Zuviel Steine und zu wenig Pflanzen, ist meine Auffassung von den Bildern her.
Zwischen den Steinen läßt es sicher schlecht bis gar nicht reinigen. Wie währe es denn mit Steinecken für Pflanzen und __ Frösche. Sie sind dekorativ und sinnvoll, lockern die Ansicht auf.   Dann schaffen Pflanzen im Einflussbereich den letzten" Rest".   

Gruß Ron!


----------



## MatthiasDi (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi,
ja gut, das ist alles ne Überlegung wert....
An was jedoch denkt ihr nun sterben meine Fische (bzw. sind gestorben)?
Sauerstoffmangel anscheinend nicht...Tröpfchen-Test ist bestellt - jedoch denke ich, dass grobe Wasserprobleme auch auf den Streifen erkennbar gewesen wären, oder?

Macht es Sinn nochmal Starter-Bakterien in den Filter zu geben?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## MatthiasDi (15. Sep. 2014)

Ach ja- __ Frösche gibts eh schon genug am Teich ;-)


----------



## MatthiasDi (15. Sep. 2014)

Jetzt fällt mir noch was ein...ich denke mich erinner zu können, dass meine Schwägerin vor einigen Monaten meinte, eine __ Ringelnatter am Teich gesehen zu haben...
Jedoch konnten wir diese nie wieder sehen...
Das wäre wohl auch noch ein möglicher Fressfeind...:-/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Mandy!
> Gibt es dies bezüglich einen neuen Wissens- Stand?
> Ich dachte die UVC "schießt alles ab", ob gut oder böse.
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Hi Ron,

klar macht ne UVC da keinen Unterschied, aber sie kann trotzdem nur das "killen" was direkt in den Strahlungsbereich kommt. Die wichtigen Bakterien für die Teichbiologie leben aber substratgebunden überall im Teich auf Steinen, Pflanzen, Holz, Kies, Sand und kommen da nicht im freien Wasser rumtreibend, mit ner UVC so gut wie nicht in Berührung

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Erstmal Danke, Euch beiden!
Was eine UVC angeht, bin ich immer etwas skeptisch!
Nun leben neben kleine auch größere Fische in meinen Teich, um speziell zu werden, werfe ich hier mal einen "Flossenschlag" mit ein.
Beispiel: Bei NG werden speziell große __ Störe gehalten, weil es ständige "Schwimmer" sind.
 Es wird dann unter Wasser gewirbelt auf Teufel komm raus, NG versucht so Algen im allgemeinen mit Unterstützung der Fische in den Ansaugrohren/- schläuchen zu bekommen.
Aber wie hartneckig halten sich die Bakkie's.
Oder sind meine Argumente überzogen? Bin für alles und jedes offen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## MatthiasDi (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo beisammen!
Nun hab ich auch noch die Wasserwerte mit Tröpfchentest bestimmt:

KH: 5° dKH
NH4: <0,05 mg/l
NO2: < 0,01 mg/l
NO3: 1mg/l

Was lerne ich daraus? Dass mein Wasser absolut in Ordnung ist??
Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Petta (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal gehört das die __ Esche giftig sein soll!!!
Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## koile (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Petta,
sagen wir mal jein, was für den Menschen giftig ist, muß für ein Tier
noch lange nicht gelten. 
Siehe z.B die Tollkirsche hoch giftig , unsere Vögel lieben sie.


----------



## karpowitz (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem.
In meinem Teich (ca. 20 m2, Inhalt ca. 5 Kubikmeter, Halbschatten) tummeln sich ca. 15-20 Goldfische (7-15 cm) und eine nicht bekannte Anzahl Nachkommen. Dazu __ Kröten und Unmengen Kaulquappen. 
Als Technik kommen ein Luftsprudler, eine UCV-Röhre und Filter (von T.I.P.) zum Einsatz. 
Als Wasserzulauf habe ich einmal Regenwasser von einem Glasdach (eloxierte Alu-Rinne + Kunststoffrohr) und als Reserve eine Zisterne, gespeist vom Carport-Dach (Kupfer-Rinne + Kupfer-Fallrohr). Dazu kommt immer wieder Trinkwasser (gestern ca. 0,5 m3).
Seit gut 15 Jahren funktioniert dies recht gut. Abgesehen von das Wasser etwas eintrübenden Algen (Sichtweite 50 cm - die Fische wirbeln halt Bodensatz auf) habe seit Jahren keine weiteren Algenprobleme.
Dagegen sterben mir seit etwa zwei Wochen zunehmend Fische; erst alle par Tage einer, dann täglich, gestern gleich fünf Stück. Da es bislang trotz der Kupferregenrinne problemlos schien, habe ich nun doch den Verdacht, dass hier eine Ursache zu suchen wäre. Dies um so mehr, als sich immer wieder mal eingesetzte Wasser-__ Schnecken nicht halten.

Doch eventuell könnte ja auch eine andere Ursache vorliegen. Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, gerne!


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2015)

Hast du in der letzten Zeit mal was an den Cu Rinnen oder dem Alublech verändert, so das die Patina großflächig beschädigt wurde. Ansonsten sind die Ursachen wo anders zu suchen. 

LG René


----------



## karpowitz (19. Mai 2015)

Hi René,
nein, daran wurde nichts geändert. Hinsichtlich der CU-Rinne wäre es ohnehin unerheblich, da diese trotz Oxidationsschicht bzw. gerade durch die verstärkt CU-Ionen ab gibt.
Auf alle Fälle aber besten Dank
und Gruß aus der Nord-West-Pfalz

Johann


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Johann!
Hast Du irgendwas gespritzt gegen Läusebefall, Obstbäume, Rosen, __ Tannen ect.
Mach doch mal einen Wasserwechsel 30% mit anderen Wasser zB. Pumpen-Wasser.
Ich nehme auch nicht an, das Cu -Rinne (Ionen) daran schuld sind und frag mal in der Nachbarschaft nach, eventuell wurde ja da Läuse-Ex gehandhabt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## karpowitz (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Ron,
nein, die genannten Möglichkeiten kann ich ausschließen. Selber spritze ich nichts im Garten und Eintrag von außen ist wegen der Entfernungen recht unwahrscheinlich.

Mit bestem Dank und Gruß
Johann


----------



## MatthiasDi (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo beisammen,
Neues Jahr, gleiche Zeit, wieder 8 tote innerhalb 2 Tagen... Söll teichfit rein, momentan Ruhe. Bin nicht daheim, meine Eltern kennen sich nicht aus, kann also keine Wasserwerte messen... Mein Vater sagte er habe 1500 Liter Leitungswasser eingefüllt, weil ihm das Rohr am Filter unbemerkt abgegangen ist. Am Tag drauf wars soweit... Kann es an der leichten(!!) chlorung unseres Leitungswassers gelegen haben?!?
Als es die Jahre vorher war, meinte die aquaristikläden, Wasser paar eigentlich....
Es muss einen Zusammenhang mit Leitungswasser oder den Pflanzen geben! Wir haben ne Pfingstrose am Teich... Die Blätter fielen ins Wasser... Evtl ist die giftig für die gründelnden Goldfische? Von den __ moderlieschen starb nie ein einziges!! So schlimm kanns mit dem Wasser also nicht sein... Ich verzweifle aus der Ferne... Danke euch!!


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2016)

Das es die Pflanzen sein könnten, glaub ich nicht. Bei mir fällt immer was ins Wasser, Blätter vom Wald, von den Rosen,
sowie von den anderen Pflanzen rings um den Teich. 
Leitungswasser kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen .


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Matthias! 

Wenn das Rohr am Filter ab war, stand der womöglich ne Weile still. Filterbakterien könnten abgestorben und nach Wiederinbetriebnahme in den Teich gepumpt worden sein. Das ist auch nicht gesund für die Fische...

Lg ina


----------



## MatthiasDi (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo nochmal. 
Es wurden also damals rund 1500 Liter Leitungswasser hinzugefügt. Hab gestern Abend und heute morgen mal nen Teststreifen rein. Sie zeigten sowohl gestern als auch heute  einen PH-wert von rund 6,3-6,5....
Auch Chlor wird angezeigt... Unser Leitungswasser habe ich auch gemessen als Referenz. Hier liegt der pH bei rund 7 und Chlor ist messbar. 
Wenn ich also den pH-erhöhen möchte, müsste ich erneut Leitungswasser zufügen? Habe total Angst, dass das Sterben dann wieder losgeht? Oder gleich Aqua Safe dazu? Danke euch!


----------



## Alexius30 (16. Juli 2016)

Hast du Sauerstoffpumpe? Im Sommer ist sie für den Teich/Aquarium wichtig.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Hast du Sauerstoffpumpe? Im Sommer ist sie für den Teich/Aquarium wichtig.



das halt ich aus über 25 Jahren Erfahrungen in Aquaristik und Teich fürn Gerücht

in Aquarien ist so ein Ding normalerweise vollkommen überflüssig da jeder auf die Beckengröße/Besatz abgestimmter Filter das Becken über die durch den Auslauf bewegte Oberfläche mit genug O2 versorgt (das Geblubber von so nem Sprudler treibt auch massiv  das für die Pflanzen wichtige CO2 aus was bei starker Bepflanzung extrem kontraproduktiv ist)

in Teichen mit auf einer Teichgröße/Wasservolumen abgestimmten Besatz ebenso unnötig. (hab ich z.B in 25 Jahren noch an keinem meiner 3 techniklosen Teichen von Nöten gehabt und trotzdem noch keine Fische im Sommer durch akuten "Sauerstoffmangel" verloren - net mal letztes Jahr bei 2 Wochen 30 Grad Wassertemperatur

(nötig kann so ein Ding mal nach Medikamenteneinsatz werden)

MfG Frank


----------

